# UPNP FreeBSD Jail Networking



## KJK (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a question, I am not sure if anyone has attempted this but running a DNLA/UPNP server from a freebsd FreeBSD jail does work. I am using ushare, it starts and works as if there is not a problem. There is no error anywhere and everything looks fine. But nothing will see it, when I install on the base host everything works. I'm assuming it has something to do with multicast in jails. Any ideas? I am running 9.0RC3 right now, it did not work on RC2 and Freebsd FreeBSD 8.2. Please let me know if you need anymore info.

Thanks,
KJK


----------

